# Bathroom studio home



## cda (Apr 7, 2017)

http://www.kswo.com/story/35094591/man-plans-to-turn-portable-toilets-into-homes-for-the-homeless


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Even dogs don't eat and sleep where they poop!


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2017)

my250r11 said:


> Even dogs don't eat and sleep where they poop!



Hay,,,  it's porta ble !!!!!


----------

